# using crop marks to cut transfer



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

i just set up my cutter (roland camm one). im trying to set up crop marks to cut around my transfer paper artwork. i use corel draw 12. any advice would be great.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would read this post - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=7548&page=2&highlight=DAGuide

On the second page, John S. (I believe) put down the instructions for printing from a software program not being CutStudio. Hope this helps.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

amp267 said:


> i just set up my cutter (roland camm one). im trying to set up crop marks to cut around my transfer paper artwork. i use corel draw 12. any advice would be great.


Check out the link below, it will get you started.

http://www.rolanddga.com/color/support/wizard/default.asp?ft=12&mt=434&pt=&modelmenu=

Rolands support bulletin: RASD-SB00020 is a good read to get an overview.


Install the corel pluging from Roland, it will put the registration dots in place. You print from the plugin and cut from the plugin. 

Or you can import the art to CutStudio and it will put the dots in place. 

Yell if you are still stuck.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks for your help guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

